# Honda EU2200i - Preparing for Storage / Draining Float Bowl



## Toolworker (Jul 15, 2019)

The EU2200i manual says to prepare for storage of 2 months to 1 year by filling with stabilized gasoline and draining the carburetor float bowl.

To drain the float bowl, it says to see the instructions on page 62 (click the thumbnail below).

Beware! It should say to *do only instruction #3 on page 62* - loosen the drain screw. Oh, and don't forget to tighten it.

If you continue with instruction #4 you will keep getting gas until the tank is empty! These instructions are for longer storage and #1 and #2 on the previous page said to drain the gas tank.

I run the carburetor dry before turning it off, and only get at most a drop or two when loosening the drain screw.


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

Good to know! I always just run the carb dry. There may still be a bit of gas in the bottom of it but I haven’t noticed an issue as long as you get the gas out of the jets.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I read something about if you run a generator until it dies, then dont use it for a while, the seals dry up because no gas/petrol in the engine?


----------

